# Haribo



## stacey_w (Apr 2, 2016)

a question from Riley...
If jelly babies can correct my hypo, can haribo strawberries?
(They were one of his favourites before he was diagnosed!) 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 2, 2016)

Yes they can  Any sweets will do to treat a hypo except chocolate as it's full of fat so hypo takes longer to fix.


----------



## stacey_w (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you pumper sue! You have just made a boy very happy!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 2, 2016)

stacey_w said:


> Thank you pumper sue! You have just made a boy very happy!


You and Riley are more than welcome 
Just a suggestion, look into the carb values of different sweets and then put them in 10carb portions in a jar or sweet tin then Riley can choose which he would prefer on the day or time.


----------



## stacey_w (Apr 2, 2016)

That is a fantastic idea! I'm going to do that! Thank you again! X


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 2, 2016)

Just for a very brief moment I was longing for a tiny hypo! *sigh*


----------



## stacey_w (Apr 2, 2016)

Riley is looking forward to his next one now!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 2, 2016)

As it's Riley's tin/jar he needs to decorate it and label it Riley's stash keep out


----------



## stacey_w (Apr 2, 2016)

Haha, he will be booby trapping it so I can't touch it!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 2, 2016)

stacey_w said:


> Haha, he will be booby trapping it so I can't touch it!


You need to point out Mum's need access for refills.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 2, 2016)

Ditches plans for nighttime raid


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 2, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Ditches plans for nighttime raid


Perhaps we could all sneak up on Riley's tin whilst he not looking and nab a sweet or 2


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 2, 2016)

*roots out black clothes and cam cream *


----------



## SlowRunner (Apr 2, 2016)

stacey_w said:


> Haha, he will be booby trapping it so I can't touch it!


That is a brilliant idea! I have hypo treatment "stashes" that I have labelled but it doesn't stop the kids nicking them


----------



## Copepod (Apr 3, 2016)

Small ziplock bags are good for making up portions of sweets containing 10 or 15 or how much carbohydrate you want. Not just for treating hypos, but also for taking CHO during long periods of activity eg half time of ball games or during hill walking, endurance running, long orienteering, mountain marathons, long bike rides etc. You never know what Riley will want to do as he gets older.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 3, 2016)

I've used haribos before, worked a treat.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 3, 2016)

@stacey_w  perhaps provide Riley with a detective kit so he can finger print his tin/jar when someone raids it  Doing things like that will help Riley in not finding life so bad. Obviously don't go overboard, otherwise he will feel different and expect to be spoilt all the time. (Which I'm sure he isn't)


----------



## stacey_w (Apr 3, 2016)

I had a plan last night to make a "sweet shop drawer". I was going to get different tins to put sweets in and when he has a hypo he can "spend" 15g! The sweets will be labelled with their cost in grams. I think he will love this idea! X


----------



## stacey_w (Apr 3, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> @stacey_w  perhaps provide Riley with a detective kit so he can finger print his tin/jar when someone raids it  Doing things like that will help Riley in not finding life so bad. Obviously don't go overboard, otherwise he will feel different and expect to be spoilt all the time. (Which I'm sure he isn't)


He would love that! He enjoys playing detectives with his friends!


----------



## DeusXM (Apr 3, 2016)

Just one thing to be careful of....

...I'd be very cautious about doing things that lead to hypos being associated with treats. People, no matter how smart they are, work on feedback loops for short term gain. If you get in the mindset that a hypo a is a time to get your favourite sweets, you are possibly going to start living in such a way that actually increases the frequency of your hypos. And if you're a kid and you're associating hypos with 'getting at sweets', then you might find your little one doing things in such a way to ensure they get sweets often. As long as you're in control of his injections, activities and meals then you're fine...but it's when they start getting old enough to manage their treatment themselves, then you might find you're encountering problems. Whereas if kids associate hypos with getting something they're not really that keen on, you build some better associations. Of course, it's all a balancing act because you don't want to make the treatment so disgusting they run their blood sugar too high on purpose either!

Not trying to be a party pooper but just want to make you aware of it - I know plenty of adults out there who look on hypos as a great time to have a Mars bar, which is wrong for a variety of reasons.


----------



## stacey_w (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm just trying to make his diagnosis seem a bit better than it is for him at the mo. Three weeks in and only 9 years old is a big change for him. If I van make his hypos appear less scary for now then I will do it. He's terrified at the thought of ever becoming unconcious so I'm confident he won't abuse it. I'm still in charge of his insulin doses anyway and I supervise his insulin injections  thank you for the advice though. I will definitely watch for it as he gets older x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 3, 2016)

stacey_w said:


> He's terrified at the thought of ever becoming unconcious


Please please tell Riley this happens very rarely and some people never loose consciousness no matter how long they have had diabetes. Yep it's all a tad scary and confusing to start with, very soon though Riley like the trooper he is will soon be back to feeling his normal self.


----------



## stacey_w (Apr 3, 2016)

I do Pumper Sue  I know it's very very rare. When they told him in hospital that was the first time he properly got upset xx


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi Stacey
I hope that you have both managed to have  a good Easter.

I guess Riley will be back at school soon.
Have you been given any information about managing Diabetes at school?
There is a pack specifically for parents produced by Diabetes UK which is available free from DUK
_Type 1 Diabetes: Make the grade.
Type 1 Diabetes at school: Parent pack_
This includes information about who to tell.
There is a similar pack for the school which might be useful to order as well, to take in for the teachers.
_Type 1 Diabetes at School: School pack.
_
As a teacher I kept a hypo box in my own room but also had some elsewhere in the school, just in case I got caught out away from my room, without my bag, which happened far too often! This was a big secondary school, but it may be useful to have a few kits available to him.


----------



## stacey_w (Apr 3, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> Hi Stacey
> I hope that you have both managed to have  a good Easter.
> 
> I guess Riley will be back at school soon.
> ...


Thanks for the advice SB! Riley dos two days in school before the holidays began (I'm a mean mum lol!). The DSN came in with us and we met with the head and Riley's teachers to decide what the care plan should entail. There's already another child at his school with diabetes so all staff are fully trained which is a bonus! Rikey enjoyed being back at school for those couple of days. I felt it was important to get him in before the holidays so that he wasn't worrying about it  xx


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 3, 2016)

It sounds as if things will be a lot easier for Riley than for some others, as the school ins already familiar with the condition.  Let us know how he (and you) get on.


----------



## stacey_w (Apr 3, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> It sounds as if things will be a lot easier for Riley than for some others, as the school ins already familiar with the condition.  Let us know how he (and you) get on.


Will do  I will be returning to work when he goes back to school. I'm dreading it and will have my phone on me constantly! X


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 3, 2016)

He is obviously in good hands, not that that will stop you worrying.


----------

